# مكتبة موسيقى ترانيم  رووووووووووووعه



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2008)

ســـــــــــــــــــــــــلام ونــــــــــــــــــــــــــعمه 

النهاردة جيبتلكم مجموعه جميلة خالص من موسيقى ترانيم 
تنفع فى الكورالات للكنايس اللى معندهاش الكادرات اللى تقدر تلحن او تسجب موسيقى​ 

*الجزء الاول*
زكا العشار
حضن المراحم 
ايوة انا امه 
عينى 
فى قرية فى مدينة داود 
ما عندى شئ
يانبع الحنان 
يسوع وسط البرد 
للتحميل 
اضغط هنا ​


*الجزء الثانى *
ايها الصليب
بين الدفا والحب
مسيح المعجزات 
فى قريه فى مدينة داود
track 07مسيحنا فوق الزمان
track01
track06
track07
للتحميل
اضغط هنا 
*الجزء الثالث *
track01
track05
track06
track07
track08
track09
track10
track11
track12
track13
track14
track15
track16
track17
عارفك مش قادر ترتاح
للتحميل 
اضغط هنا 
*الجزء الرابع*
قلبى الخفاق
ما عندى شئ
مسيح المعجزات
نلتم الامجاد
للتحميل
اضغط هنا
*الجزء الخامس والاخير*
امرأة
خبئت كلامك
مشتاق
flash back
soft piano
للتحميل
اضغط هنا​ 
الملفات مضغوطة ومرفوعه على سيرفر المنتدى ​ 
تم استكمال الموضوع تماما​ 
ارجو ان تنال الموسيقى اعجابكم 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## cobcob (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد*

*الـلـه عليك يا جو
وبتقول عليا ان انا اللى مش مخلية الناس تلاحق على التحميل
ده انت عامل معانا أحلى واجب اهه
ألاحق كده على ايه ولا ايه 
ههههههههههههههههه
بص لو محدش تجاوب مع الموضوع
ولااااااااااااااااا يهمك
ابقى ادينى الباقى فى الخباثة 
وانا متجاوبة اهه يا باشا​*


----------



## kokielpop (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد*

*رائع جدا وتسلم ايدك ياباشا 

يكون معاك ما يكون عليك ​*


----------



## ROWIS (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد*

*لا انا مش هاحمل حاجه واحده الا لما ترفع الباقيين 
ةعلي راي كوبكوب اديني في الحباثه ولا كان حد شايفنا **:21:**.. بس اوعي**:t37:** تقول لحد**:1286B2~161:*​


----------



## ROWIS (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد*

*انا حملت الثلاث اجزاء 
بصراحه مقدرتش محملهش
بس ليك عندي مفجاءة هابقي اتفق معاك فيها علشان باقي الناس اللي النت عندها مش سريع
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد*

مرسىىىىىى جدا يا جو على الحاجات الجامده دى 
تسلم ايدك 
جارى التحميل ...................
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد*




> الـلـه عليك يا جو
> وبتقول عليا ان انا اللى مش مخلية الناس تلاحق على التحميل
> ده انت عامل معانا أحلى واجب اهه
> ألاحق كده على ايه ولا ايه
> ...


*هلا وغلا *
*فى الخباثه*
*بدل ما تقولى هاخدهم فى الخباثه وارفعهم انا*​​


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد*




> رائع جدا وتسلم ايدك ياباشا
> 
> يكون معاك ما يكون عليك


*ميرسى على مرورك حبيبى *
*حلوة خالص الجمله الاخيرة *
*ربنا يباركك*​​


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد*

*



لا انا مش هاحمل حاجه واحده الا لما ترفع الباقيين 
ةعلي راي كوبكوب اديني في الحباثه ولا كان حد شايفنا :21:.. بس اوعي:t37: تقول لحد:1286b2~161:

أنقر للتوسيع...

خباثه بردة 
والناس التانيه بلاش تحمل زيكم 
*​


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد*

*



انا حملت الثلاث اجزاء 
بصراحه مقدرتش محملهش
بس ليك عندي مفجاءة هابقي اتفق معاك فيها علشان باقي الناس اللي النت عندها مش سريع

أنقر للتوسيع...

فى انتظار المفاجاة 
وتعيش وتحمل *


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد*




> مرسىىىىىى جدا يا جو على الحاجات الجامده دى
> تسلم ايدك
> جارى التحميل ...................
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


*لا شكر على واجب يا كوكو *
*ميرسى لمرورك*​


----------



## ramy9000 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد*

*و انا كماااااااااااااااااااااان ف انتظار الباقى ياجمييييييييييل انت *
*بجد تشكرااااااات كتير ليك و ربنا يباركك و يبارك خدمتك ...*


----------



## ramy9000 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد*

الجزء الاول جااااااااااااامد اوى بجد 
تششششششكرات ليك
و منتظر الباقى


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد*

*



و انا كماااااااااااااااااااااان ف انتظار الباقى ياجمييييييييييل انت 
بجد تشكرااااااات كتير ليك و ربنا يباركك و يبارك خدمتك ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يباركك حبيبى 
باذن ربنا هكملهم  قريب 
*


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد*




> الجزء الاول جااااااااااااامد اوى بجد
> تششششششكرات ليك
> و منتظر الباقى


بأذن ربنا هحاول ارفعه فى اقرب وقت
​


----------



## oesi no (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد ( انتهت الاجزاء 283 ميجا)*

*تمت اضافه باقى الاجزاء*
*وارجو ان تنال رضاكم *
*محدش ليه حاجة عندى كدة *​


----------



## kimo2009 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى ميرسى ميرسى*

أولا بجد أنا مش عارف أشكرك أزاى
بس بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيير ده
وياريت تستمر فى هذا العمل الجميل

طلب صغير أخير:
لو عندك أىموسيقى أخرى ياريت ترفعها
أنا بقالى كتيير بدور على موسيقى ترانيم لخدمة كورال فى كنيسة متواضعة ليس لديها أى أمكانيات
رغم وجود مواهب فى الكورال


----------



## توما (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد ( انتهت الاجزاء 283 ميجا)*

كلمـــــــــات الشكـر لن تفيك حقك oesi_no

فعـــــلا موسيقى هايلة ....


----------



## kimo2009 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*مساعدة*

محتاج موسيقى أى ترانيم معروفة علشان أبدأ خدمة كورال 
مستنى مساعدتكم


----------



## oesi no (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد ( انتهت الاجزاء 283 ميجا)*




> أولا بجد أنا مش عارف أشكرك أزاى
> بس بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيير ده
> وياريت تستمر فى هذا العمل الجميل
> 
> ...


بأذن ربنا احاول ارفع اى موسيقى ترانيم  عندى
اعلم حالتك جيدا
كنيستى ايضا صغيرة وبلا امكانيات


----------



## oesi no (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد ( انتهت الاجزاء 283 ميجا)*



> كلمـــــــــات الشكـر لن تفيك حقك oesi_no
> 
> فعـــــلا موسيقى هايلة ....


لا اريد كلمات شكر ولكنى فعلا احتاج الى الصلاة


----------



## tiger0000 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد ( انتهت الاجزاء 283 ميجا)*

مرسي


----------



## ramy9000 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد ( انتهت الاجزاء 283 ميجا)*



oesi_no قال:


> *تمت اضافه باقى الاجزاء*
> 
> *وارجو ان تنال رضاكم *
> 
> *محدش ليه حاجة عندى كدة *​





يسلام عليك روعةةةةةةةةة و اكتر من روعة كماااان 
و تسلم الايادى بجد 
و الرب يباركك بكل بركة اخى 
و بدى اشوف منك اجدد الترانيم والحصريات ليك ...​


----------



## chrestianus (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: موسيقى ترانيم الملحن عمانوئيل سعد ( انتهت الاجزاء 283 ميجا)*

جيت متأخر بس ياريت تحط موسيقى ترانيم كل ما تقابلك لان فيه كورالات بتدور على حاجات كده بس ياريت تهتم بالكوالتى شوية زى الموسيقى الهايلة دى  
ابشويس نيماك 
الرب معاك


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2009)

*حضرتك الاجزاء حذفناها اللى قولت انها بتاعتك 
ايه المشكله دلوقتى 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## emaanouel (23 فبراير 2009)

*لا دة مش صحيح لان فية موسيقي ترانيم بتاعتي وبرضة الاخ اللي منزل الموضوع مصمم ينزلها وادي اسماءها
ايوة انا امة
يسوع وسط البرد
في قرية في مدينة داود
نبع الحنان
بين الدفا والحب
قلبي الخفاق
نلتم الامجاد
ارجو حذف الترانيم دي باقصي سرعة ممكنة وكمان حذف عنوان التوبيك من فضلك*


----------



## oesi no (23 فبراير 2009)

*بص للموضوع تانى 
مش هتلاقى الترانيم اللى انت كاتب اسمائها دى موجودة 
لو لاقيت اسمائها مش هتلاقلها لينك تحميل
وباقى التراكات  تراكات ترانيم منتشرة جدا ومش بتاعت حضرتك 
واما التحذير والتنبيه 
فهو لم يأخذ حيذ التنفيذ بعد
هو قرار يتم مناقشته فقط 
ولم ياخذ حيذ التنفيذ 
فليس فيكتور فاروق او شركة بافلى فون هى من ستقوم بنشر قرارات الحرمان الصادرة من المجمع المقدس  
او من قداسة البابا 
ولا انت ايه رأيك 
*​


----------



## emaanouel (24 فبراير 2009)

*اولا دة قرار صادر من المجمع المقدس ونافذ يعني واجب التنفيذ بعدم نشر ترانيم او افلام الا بدون اذن كتابي من اصحابها وممكن تتأكد بكدة من نيافة الانبا مارتيرورس المسئول عن لجنة المصنفات الكنسية وانا علي اتصال دائم بية والترانيم دي نازلة بدون اذني وكمان نانزل عليها اسمي يبقي ازاي المفروض اني ماتكلمش وبعدين اللينكات اللي انت بتقول عليها مش شغالة فعلا شغالة ولو حاولت تنزل منها الترانيم هاتلاقيها شغالة كلها وكمان عليها اسمي فمن فضلك شيلها من التوبيك وشيل اسمي اللي انت حاطة عليها وانا فعلا مش قادر افهم انت لية مصمم تحط اسمي علي حاجة مش بتاعتي زي مانت بتقول*


----------



## emaanouel (24 فبراير 2009)

*وانا بعت لك اسماء الترانيم اللي نازلة وهي فعلا من الحاني وتوزيعي وملك كنايس وفرق كورالات ومش من حق اي حد انة ينزلهم كموسيقي علشان فية ناس ممكن تاخد الموسيقي دي وتدخل اي استوديو وتعيد تسجيلها تاني بصوتها وتنزلها تاني وانا شرحت دة قبل كدة وقلت ان دة مش من حق اي حد الن انتاج الترانيم دي وتنفيذها جوةجاهز واالاستوديوهات كلف منتجيها كتير وحرام اوي انهم يصرفوا وحد تاني ييجي وياخد تعبهم علي الجاهز ودة للعلم حصل فعلا قبل كدة واحد نزل 3 ترانيم من اللي حضرتك حاططهم هنا ولقيتهم بصوتة علي كذا منتدي وهو اللي عرفني انة نزلهم من عندك وكان انسان متعاون ومتفاهم لما شرحت لة خطورة اللي هو عملة علي انتاج الكنيسة شال الترانيم  علي طول*


----------



## emaanouel (24 فبراير 2009)

واللينكات اللي انت بتقول انها مش موجودة موجودة وشغالة وانا نزلتها وسمعتها لانك منزلها في اجزاء وكل الاجزاء شغالة


----------



## hany manserm (26 فبراير 2009)

الرب بيارررررررررررررررررررررررر*​*ررررررررركككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## hany manserm (26 فبراير 2009)

جميل جدا


----------



## hany manserm (26 فبراير 2009)

رائع جدا وتسلم ايدك ياباشا 

يكون معاك ما يكون عليك


----------



## hany manserm (26 فبراير 2009)

رائع جدا وتسلم ايدك ياباشا 

يكون معاك ما يكون عليك[


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى يا جوجو
ربنا يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## +sarah+ (29 أبريل 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا جميل


----------



## mamo_ar2006 (20 مارس 2011)

موسوعة موسيقي ترانيم تحفة


غالي عليك

وجهك لا يفارقنى

وأنت معايا

هيا يا أبرار هيا

هى كنيسة

هل أطرق بابك

هل أطرق باباك 2

هاعيش لك

هأتى بطيبى.

هات مزمارك

نهتف لسيدنا

نفسى تحبة

نفسى أعيش مبسوط

نفسى أرسم صورة ليك

نسجد لإسم الثالوث

نجم يضىء وسط الظلام

نبعك الصافى

مين يحلى الغربة

مين أحن منك2

مين أحن منك

مورنى أن أتى

مواعيدى ليك

مهما طال الزمان

مهما الموجة

من يوم - أنا فرحان

من يملك على الحياة

من مصر

من لى سواك يحمينى 3

من لى سواك يحمينى 2

من لى سواك يحمينى

من كل الأمم 3

من كل الأمم 2

من كل الأمم

من بعد سنين

من أنا لأصير

من انا

من الأعماق يا ربى

مفيش وجود

مسيحى للأرض جيت

مسيحنا فوق الزمان

مستر عنه الوجوه

مريم إسم جميل

مرني ان اتي اليك

مجد مريم 2

مجد مريم

متشال فى قلبك

مبدع الأكوان

مبارك شعبي مصر

مالى سواك سيدى

مالى سواك

مالم تباركنى ربى

ماقدرش أعيش

ماذا يصنع لكرمى

مابتنساش 2

مابتنساش

ما دمت ربى فى الطريق

ما أحلى ساعة بها

ليه لية

ليه بتهتم وليه بتخاف

ليل العشاء السرى

ليس من صعب

ليتك تباركنى

لولا موت الصلب

لو حاسس

لماذ باربى

لما الرب

لما اكون تعبان

لما أكون تعبان

لما اجتزت الآلآم

لم تري عينآ

لم تر عين إلها

لم تر عين

لحن ابؤورو

لألهنا بنعد طريق

لا لا تتركنى وحدى 2

لا لا تتركنى وحدى

لا لا تتركنى وحدك

لا تشمتى

لا تدينوا

لا تخف لأنى انا معكك

لا تخف 4

لا تخف 2

لا تخف

لا أنسى عاماً

كيف أنسى

كيف انسى

كنيستي القبطية

كنيستى أرجو لكى من عزة الالة

كنيستى ارجو لكى

كمان

كما أنا

كم قسى الظلم

كم المسيح

كلمة فى ودنك

كللت السنة بجودك

كل يوم تحت صليبك

كل فرحة للنفس

كل الليالى تنتهى

كان فيه عنقود عنب

قلبى الخفاق 3

قلبى الخفاق 2

قلبي الخفاق

قلبة حنين

قصة الحب العجيب 2

قصة الحب العجيب

قدام عينيا

قد محي عند الصليب

قد ايه بتحبنى

قبى الخفاق

قام حقاً

قام المسيح

قال لى الشيطان

فى يوم مريت علىّ

فى يو عند الشروق

فى وقت ضعفى 2

فى وقت ضعفى

فى كل خليقة رأيتك

فى كل خليقة

فى عيد ميلادك

فى ظل حمايتك 2

فى ظل حمايتك 2

فى ظل حمايتك 2

فى ظل حمايتك

فى طريق الجلجثه

فى طريق الجلجثة

فى سفينتى

فى حزن شديد 2

فى حزن شديد

فوق الصليب

فرحت قلبى


شهوة القلب مرار

شكرا لله

شفت يسوع

سوف أنسى

سود يا يسوع

سلمت قلبى

سلامك فاق العقول 4

سلامك فاق العقول 3

سلامك فاق العقول

سلام سلام

سر الميرون

سبحوه وزيدوه علوا

سبحو لالهنا الحى

سألوز بحضنك

سألوذ بحضنك

سالكين بالروح

زى نور الشمس

زى النهر

زى النار ماهى فى العليقة

زى العصفور

رحمة كثيرا ارحمني

رحلة جميلة

ربى يسوع جه عشانى

ربى يسوع الغالى

ربي كل الخليقة

ربى قد سكيباً

ربى بسم حياتى

ربى انا عايز

رب أنت تستطيع كل شىء

راجعين لماضينا

دمعة حزينه

دع المسيح يحوط قلبك

خلينى قرب الصليب

خلني قرب الصليب

حياتى تشبه قيثارة

حول عينيك إلى يسوع

حضن إيديك بتوزيع عالي

حضن إيديك

حتى أرى دوماً

حبيبى أيا

حبك يا مريم

جراح حبيبى غالى علي

جراح حبيبى غالى علي 2

جاى وبسلم

تعالوا يا تعابى

تعالوا تعالوا يا تعابى

بين يديك

بيحبك ربى

بيتى يا رب

بنحط حياتنا قدامك

بقوة لاسم يسوع

بروح نسجد

بالأحضان الأبوية

باركى يا نفسى الرب

أيها القدوس

أيها الفخارى

أيامى كلها فى إيدك

أوعى تفكر

او كيريوس

انى احب الرب

انظروا يده

أنتى هى أم النور

أنت عظيم

أنا منك

أنا مش خايف

أنا جيت علشانك أنت

أنا جيت علشانك


انا جايلك

أنا الخروف 2

إن فاض قلبى بالسلام

إن أحيا مع المسيح

امى يا اصل الوجود

أمى

امكث معى

امسك يدى وقدنى

أمسك يارب أيدى

الهى الهى كن قائدى

إلهى إلهى

الهنا تنازل

المؤمن الأمين

الله الذى لنا

الكل يمضى ويزول

الق على الرب همك

السنين بتمر جري

السلام لك

الرب لي راع

الرب راعى

الراعى الواعى

افرحى يا نفسى وغنى

أفرحنا بيك

أعظم من منتصرين

أضيئت الشموع

أسكن تحت ظل

أزاى أسيب ايدك

ارك ربى

أرك إلهي أراك

اربسالين

اراك إلهى أراك

أدنو إليك 2

أدنو اليك

أخطيت

أحبك ربى يسوع

اجرى بسرعة

آتي إليك يا يسوعى

اتى اليك

أبانا نرفع اسمك الكريم

ابؤورو

يوم إستشهادك

يسوع قاللى انا حارسك

يسوع سير أمامى

يسوع بيدور عليا

يسوع بيدور

يسوع أنت تعلم

يسوع انت تعلم

ياللى مش لاقى

ياللى حبتنى

ياللى أمامك حياتى

ياصاحب الحنان 2

يا نفوس حزينة

يا من سعيت

يا من بحضوره

يا من بحضورة

يا من أحتويتنى

يا ملكة بارة

يا مريم البكر

يا مريم البكر

يا مؤتى الأغانى

يا كنيستنا يا مجيدة

يا طبيبى

يا صاحب الحنان

يا شمس

يا سيدي لما أرى

يا سيدى كم كان قاسياً 2

يا سيدى كم كان قاسياً

يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا

يا سيدى املأ قلبى

يا سيدى الحبيب

يا سائح للقاء يسوع 2

يا سائح للقاء يسوع

يا رب أشكرك

يا ترى أي صديق

يا أمى حنانك

يا إلهى أنت تعلم

يا أبانا لست أدرى

وقت ضيقتنا

وقالى ها انا معك

قلبي العنيد

فى عتمة الليل

فى بحر الشرور

فوق العذاب

وسط البحر الهايج 3

وسط البحر الهايج 2

وسط البحر الهايج

ورأيت سماء جديدة

شعار مهرجان 2009

لما الشمس تغيب

يسوع وسط البرد

يا نبع الحنان

يا طبيبي

نلتم الامجاد

مشتاق

غريب الدار

من كل طريق

ما عندى شيئ 2

ما عندى شىء

لحظة ضعف

قبل ما يكون الزمان

فى يوم عند الشروق

فى قرية فى مدينة داود 2

عينى

عارفك مش قادر ترتاح

زكا العشار

دموعك

ذكرياتى

خشبة سايل

خبأت كلامك

حضن المراحم

ايوة انا أمه

ايها الصليب

أمى يا عدرا

إمرأه

اليك شبابى


----------



## mamo_ar2006 (20 مارس 2011)

موسوعة موسيقي ترانيم تحفة


غالي عليك

وجهك لا يفارقنى

وأنت معايا

هيا يا أبرار هيا

هى كنيسة

هل أطرق بابك

هل أطرق باباك 2

هاعيش لك

هأتى بطيبى.

هات مزمارك

نهتف لسيدنا

نفسى تحبة

نفسى أعيش مبسوط

نفسى أرسم صورة ليك

نسجد لإسم الثالوث

نجم يضىء وسط الظلام

نبعك الصافى

مين يحلى الغربة

مين أحن منك2

مين أحن منك

مورنى أن أتى

مواعيدى ليك

مهما طال الزمان

مهما الموجة

من يوم - أنا فرحان

من يملك على الحياة

من مصر

من لى سواك يحمينى 3

من لى سواك يحمينى 2

من لى سواك يحمينى

من كل الأمم 3

من كل الأمم 2

من كل الأمم

من بعد سنين

من أنا لأصير

من انا

من الأعماق يا ربى

مفيش وجود

مسيحى للأرض جيت

مسيحنا فوق الزمان

مستر عنه الوجوه

مريم إسم جميل

مرني ان اتي اليك

مجد مريم 2

مجد مريم

متشال فى قلبك

مبدع الأكوان

مبارك شعبي مصر

مالى سواك سيدى

مالى سواك

مالم تباركنى ربى

ماقدرش أعيش

ماذا يصنع لكرمى

مابتنساش 2

مابتنساش

ما دمت ربى فى الطريق

ما أحلى ساعة بها

ليه لية

ليه بتهتم وليه بتخاف

ليل العشاء السرى

ليس من صعب

ليتك تباركنى

لولا موت الصلب

لو حاسس

لماذ باربى

لما الرب

لما اكون تعبان

لما أكون تعبان

لما اجتزت الآلآم

لم تري عينآ

لم تر عين إلها

لم تر عين

لحن ابؤورو

لألهنا بنعد طريق

لا لا تتركنى وحدى 2

لا لا تتركنى وحدى

لا لا تتركنى وحدك

لا تشمتى

لا تدينوا

لا تخف لأنى انا معكك

لا تخف 4

لا تخف 2

لا تخف

لا أنسى عاماً

كيف أنسى

كيف انسى

كنيستي القبطية

كنيستى أرجو لكى من عزة الالة

كنيستى ارجو لكى

كمان

كما أنا

كم قسى الظلم

كم المسيح

كلمة فى ودنك

كللت السنة بجودك

كل يوم تحت صليبك

كل فرحة للنفس

كل الليالى تنتهى

كان فيه عنقود عنب

قلبى الخفاق 3

قلبى الخفاق 2

قلبي الخفاق

قلبة حنين

قصة الحب العجيب 2

قصة الحب العجيب

قدام عينيا

قد محي عند الصليب

قد ايه بتحبنى

قبى الخفاق

قام حقاً

قام المسيح

قال لى الشيطان

فى يوم مريت علىّ

فى يو عند الشروق

فى وقت ضعفى 2

فى وقت ضعفى

فى كل خليقة رأيتك

فى كل خليقة

فى عيد ميلادك

فى ظل حمايتك 2

فى ظل حمايتك 2

فى ظل حمايتك 2

فى ظل حمايتك

فى طريق الجلجثه

فى طريق الجلجثة

فى سفينتى

فى حزن شديد 2

فى حزن شديد

فوق الصليب

فرحت قلبى


شهوة القلب مرار

شكرا لله

شفت يسوع

سوف أنسى

سود يا يسوع

سلمت قلبى

سلامك فاق العقول 4

سلامك فاق العقول 3

سلامك فاق العقول

سلام سلام

سر الميرون

سبحوه وزيدوه علوا

سبحو لالهنا الحى

سألوز بحضنك

سألوذ بحضنك

سالكين بالروح

زى نور الشمس

زى النهر

زى النار ماهى فى العليقة

زى العصفور

رحمة كثيرا ارحمني

رحلة جميلة

ربى يسوع جه عشانى

ربى يسوع الغالى

ربي كل الخليقة

ربى قد سكيباً

ربى بسم حياتى

ربى انا عايز

رب أنت تستطيع كل شىء

راجعين لماضينا

دمعة حزينه

دع المسيح يحوط قلبك

خلينى قرب الصليب

خلني قرب الصليب

حياتى تشبه قيثارة

حول عينيك إلى يسوع

حضن إيديك بتوزيع عالي

حضن إيديك

حتى أرى دوماً

حبيبى أيا

حبك يا مريم

جراح حبيبى غالى علي

جراح حبيبى غالى علي 2

جاى وبسلم

تعالوا يا تعابى

تعالوا تعالوا يا تعابى

بين يديك

بيحبك ربى

بيتى يا رب

بنحط حياتنا قدامك

بقوة لاسم يسوع

بروح نسجد

بالأحضان الأبوية

باركى يا نفسى الرب

أيها القدوس

أيها الفخارى

أيامى كلها فى إيدك

أوعى تفكر

او كيريوس

انى احب الرب

انظروا يده

أنتى هى أم النور

أنت عظيم

أنا منك

أنا مش خايف

أنا جيت علشانك أنت

أنا جيت علشانك


انا جايلك

أنا الخروف 2

إن فاض قلبى بالسلام

إن أحيا مع المسيح

امى يا اصل الوجود

أمى

امكث معى

امسك يدى وقدنى

أمسك يارب أيدى

الهى الهى كن قائدى

إلهى إلهى

الهنا تنازل

المؤمن الأمين

الله الذى لنا

الكل يمضى ويزول

الق على الرب همك

السنين بتمر جري

السلام لك

الرب لي راع

الرب راعى

الراعى الواعى

افرحى يا نفسى وغنى

أفرحنا بيك

أعظم من منتصرين

أضيئت الشموع

أسكن تحت ظل

أزاى أسيب ايدك

ارك ربى

أرك إلهي أراك

اربسالين

اراك إلهى أراك

أدنو إليك 2

أدنو اليك

أخطيت

أحبك ربى يسوع

اجرى بسرعة

آتي إليك يا يسوعى

اتى اليك

أبانا نرفع اسمك الكريم

ابؤورو

يوم إستشهادك

يسوع قاللى انا حارسك

يسوع سير أمامى

يسوع بيدور عليا

يسوع بيدور

يسوع أنت تعلم

يسوع انت تعلم

ياللى مش لاقى

ياللى حبتنى

ياللى أمامك حياتى

ياصاحب الحنان 2

يا نفوس حزينة

يا من سعيت

يا من بحضوره

يا من بحضورة

يا من أحتويتنى

يا ملكة بارة

يا مريم البكر

يا مريم البكر

يا مؤتى الأغانى

يا كنيستنا يا مجيدة

يا طبيبى

يا صاحب الحنان

يا شمس

يا سيدي لما أرى

يا سيدى كم كان قاسياً 2

يا سيدى كم كان قاسياً

يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا

يا سيدى املأ قلبى

يا سيدى الحبيب

يا سائح للقاء يسوع 2

يا سائح للقاء يسوع

يا رب أشكرك

يا ترى أي صديق

يا أمى حنانك

يا إلهى أنت تعلم

يا أبانا لست أدرى

وقت ضيقتنا

وقالى ها انا معك

قلبي العنيد

فى عتمة الليل

فى بحر الشرور

فوق العذاب

وسط البحر الهايج 3

وسط البحر الهايج 2

وسط البحر الهايج

ورأيت سماء جديدة

شعار مهرجان 2009

لما الشمس تغيب

يسوع وسط البرد

يا نبع الحنان

يا طبيبي

نلتم الامجاد

مشتاق

غريب الدار

من كل طريق

ما عندى شيئ 2

ما عندى شىء

لحظة ضعف

قبل ما يكون الزمان

فى يوم عند الشروق

فى قرية فى مدينة داود 2

عينى

عارفك مش قادر ترتاح

زكا العشار

دموعك

ذكرياتى

خشبة سايل

خبأت كلامك

حضن المراحم

ايوة انا أمه

ايها الصليب

أمى يا عدرا

إمرأه

اليك شبابى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 مارس 2011)

mamo_ar2006 قال:


> موسوعة موسيقي ترانيم تحفة
> 
> 
> غالي عليك
> ...


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## samuel elkomos (23 أبريل 2011)

الله يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## elasd (28 أغسطس 2011)

*لو سمحت انا محتاج التوزيعات دى ضرورى يا جماعة لان انا قائد كورال فى الكنيسة بتاعتى وللاسف الكنيسة لسة مبنية والموارد المادية محدودة ومفيش عندنا حد بيلحن او يوزع فا انا كنت عايز الموسيقى دى ضرورى انا عارف ان الموسيقى دى اتحزفت بناء على طلب الموسيقار عمانوئيل سعد بس انا عايز حد يرفعهالى انزلها وبعدين امسحوها تانى بجد يا جماعة انا مزنوق فى الوقت جداً*


----------



## elasd (28 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت حد يرد عليا ضرورى


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 أغسطس 2011)

الروابط مش بتحمل معايا
​


----------



## Lena (8 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب انا ممكن الاقي التوزيعات دي فين انا محتاجة منها مجموعة قليلة بس محتاجها ضروري لأن الكورال عندي مش موجود فيه عازف ولا موجود الموهبة دي في الكنيسة عندي اصلا فضروري اني اشتغل بتوزيعات لو حد يقدر يساعدني ياريت وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم خير


----------



## سمسم جو (18 أبريل 2012)

جميل جدا 
:t17:


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 أبريل 2012)

تسلم الايادى يا جوجو 
جاررررى التحميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (18 أبريل 2012)

راااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا جو 

جارى التحميل 
​


----------

